# Praising Audi's design team !



## mynameisnigel (Mar 4, 2006)

It was a shock to watch McNish's crash after less than one hour of the 24h race. I was litterally horrified to watch Rocky's massive crash during the night. While such shunts are part of the sport, this is the sort of things that one wishes not to experience.

Knowing that both pilots have managed to survive these huge crashes is however a tribute to the efforts of the Audi design team who have designed and built cars that have litterally saved the lives of two men.

Luck also played a part in this and I am relieved that nobody was badly hurt amongst the marshals, photographers and spectators.

I am now keeping my fingers crossed and hope to see the #2 car win the race...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Those accidents were horrific but a real testament to their safety design. In the end, I suspect lemonade will be made from those lemons.


----------

